# Graco 395 leather packings



## painterpro1314 (Feb 26, 2010)

What type of oil do you soak the leather packings in before installing?


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

SAE 30 wt. oil for at _least_ an hour. :thumbsup:


painterpro1314 said:


> What type of oil do you soak the leather packings in before installing?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

brushmonkey said:


> SAE 30 wt. oil for at _least_ an hour. :thumbsup:


Ditto


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

ATF fluid for about 10 minutes before I repack. Any longer and the leather swells making it hard to get the piston back in.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> ATF fluid for about 10 minutes before I repack. Any longer and the leather swells making it hard to get the piston back in.


That's a new one for me. 10 minutes huh?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> That's a new one for me. 10 minutes huh?


Yeah, shouldnt soak them too much. Airlessco's are even less forgiving. Soak them too long and the packing nut is a bear to get on :yes:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Good idea the atf will not have detergents in it, thats good.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

You can also use compressor oil.


----------



## Diamond Cut (9 mo ago)

Is it OK to use regular or synthetic blend 5w-30 motor oil?


----------

